# Faital 10fh500 enclosure help



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

Well after a little setback with hurricane Harvey, I finally ordered my new midbass drivers. I have seen eddzy do 125db from 75hz to 150hz mounted ib in his setup on 800 watts. I have 1250 watts per driver, going in the doors of a 2010 Tahoe that is deadened and mostly sealed.

I modeled them in a sealed enclosure of 4 cubic feet with a LR4 at 65hz to limit over excursion (blue line), vented in 12 liters tuned to 70hz (green line) and the b&c 8ndl51 drivers I currently have on 400 watts that I have to cross at 110hz because they lose their minds below that (yellow line).

At what point is cabin gain going to help to pick that midbass up? I'm gaining over 8 Db from 110hz on down in the ib setup, more than 11 Db even lower, I'm curious if the vented enclosures are going to really be that big of a difference or if an extra 9db will get me to where I'm content. The 8ndl51's are pretty close to being enough for me volume wise but get lost in really busy passages.

I guess if the ib setup isn't enough I could always build out the enclosures in the doors?


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not sure why the picture posted upside down. Damn it man.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The transfer function will boost the bottom end significantly. 

That said both sealed /IBB or ported will work well with the difference being below 90-100 Hz. 

Ported will have more impact or punch but the snap from all enclosures will be similar. Go ported if you like a heavier deep tone to your midbass and want maximum power handling. The ported enclosure will reduce cone excursion increasing the mechanical power handling of the system.


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

Eric, does 12 liters at 70hz sound OK or am I tuning too high for that application? ???


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The enclosure volume and tuning of the port need to align corrrectly with the T/S parameters. I havent modeled that but it seems like it could work well. I would suggest modeling it and try and balance the volume and tuiong to get a smooth roll off on the bottom end with good excursion control.


----------

